# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन कम करने में किस तरह करें शतावरी का प्रयोग

## Krishna

शतावरी एक औषधीय पौधा है। यह पौधा झाड़ीनुमा होता है, जिसमें फूल व मंजरियां एक से दो इंच लम्बे एक या गुच्छे में लगे होते हैं और मटर के समान फल पकने पर लाल रंग के होते हैं। स्*त्री रोगों जैसे बांझपन, गर्भपात आदि समस्याओं के साथ शतावरी के सेवन से मोटापे की समस्या दूर होती है। यह भारी, शीतल, कड़वी, स्वादिष्ट, रसायनयुक्त, मधुर रसयुक्त, बुद्धिवर्द्धक, अग्निवर्द्धक, पौष्टिक, स्निग्ध, नेत्रों के लिए हितकारी, गुल्म व अतिसार नाशक, स्तनों में दूध बढ़ाने वाली, बलवर्द्धक, वात-पित्त, शोथ और रक्त विकार को नष्ट करने वाली है। यह दो प्रकार की होती है - छोटी और बड़ी। इसके बारे में विस्*तार से जानने के लिए इस लेख को पढ़ें।

----------


## Krishna

*मोटापे को कम करती है शतावरी*शतावरी, वज्रांगी (आर्टीचोक) और लहसुन के प्रयोग से मोटापे और मधुमेह को नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है। एक शोध के अनुसार लहसुन, शतावरी और वज्रांगी में प्रचुर मात्रा में काबरेहाइड्रेट पाया जाता है जिसका सेवन करने से भूख लगने की प्रवृत्ति कम हो जाती है और साथ ही इसके प्रयोग से मानव शरीर में मधुमेह के स्तर को नियंत्रित करने में सहायता मिलती है। लहसुन, शतावरी और वज्रांगी आंत के हार्मोन के स्राव में क्रियाशील होते हैं जो भूख लगने की प्रवृत्ति को कम करता है।ये हार्मोन, इंसुलिन के प्रति संवेदनशीलता को बढ़ाते हैं। इंसुलिन संबंधी हारमोन का निर्माण पाचकग्रंथि द्वारा होता है, जो कि शरीर की कोशिकाओं में ग्लूकोज के प्रवेश को होने देता है। इस प्रक्रिया से ग्लूकोज को नियंत्रित करने में मदद मिलती है। महिलाओं में मासिक धर्म के दौरान अतिरिक्त पानी की वजह से जो वजन बढ़ता है शतावरी उसे कम करती है।

----------


## Krishna

*शतावरी खाने के अन्य फायदे*शतावरी की जड़ों के चूर्ण का सेवन बगैर शक्*करयुक्*त दूध के साथ नियमित लिया जाए तो यह काफी फायदेमंद होगा।अगर इसमें पत्*तो के रस 2 चम्*मच दूध में मिला कर दिन में 2 बार लें, तो यह शक्*ति प्रदान करता है। शतावरी काफी ठंडी होती है इसलिये यह बुखार, जलन और पेट के अल्*सर को दूर कर सकती है।

----------


## Krishna

गुर्दे के सूजन में एवं श्वेत प्रदर-रक्त प्रदर में शतावरी चूर्ण दूध में उबालकर सेवन करने से लाभ होता है। प्रमेह(मधुमेह) में एक कप दूध में 2 ग्राम शतावर का ताजा स्वरस मिलाकर पिलाना चाहिए। राजयक्ष्मा (टीपो) में इसके दो चम्मच चूर्ण को दूध में मिलाकर प्रात: सायं सेवन करने से लाभ होता है।

----------


## Krishna

मूत्र में खून आने पर शतावर चूर्ण में समान भाग में गोखरू का चूर्ण मिलाकर एक गिलास दूध में उबालकर पीने से तुरन्त लाभ होता है। 

शतावरी का सेवन सावधानी के साथ करना चाहिए ये मोटाबपा कम करने के साथ वजन को बढ़ाने के लिए भी खाया जाता है। इसलिए इसके सेवन में सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए।

----------

